
Richard Stallman on React.js - fyskij
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/directory-discuss/2017-01/msg00003.html
======
adityar
does not appear to be the right interpretion - according to this -
[https://code.facebook.com/pages/850928938376556](https://code.facebook.com/pages/850928938376556)

------
namuol
It's great that we have an authority's unsubstantiated opinion on this; now we
can all pick a side and move on. /s

------
xja
Pretty interesting, I'd never taken the time to review the React license.

In addition to this restriction, my guess is it will cause other undesirable
license compatibility issues.

